
Turn Your Blog Into a Widget With Blidget Pro - dell9000
http://mashable.com/2009/01/22/blog-widget-blidget-pro/
======
gpenston
This is cool. Being able to play my Vimeo videos on the page is sweet. Looks
like the got Hulu in there too.

